# Transpot help please :(



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

my foster dog Major is having lots of trouble getting to me 
We need help with transport if anyone can help us!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please help Major the collie get to his foster home in Kentucky. We have already had to cancel transport once because of lack of drivers, and we really don't want to cancel again. We would love it if you would cross-post for us and help us get this boy moved to his foster home.

Major is a 4 year old sweet, shy rough collie. Fully vetted. Tri-State Collie Rescue is a 501c3 licensed non-profit rescue, so all mileage is tax deductible. Photos of Major are available.

ALL legs are FLEXIBLE and can be split into shorter legs if needed. Just email me ([email protected]) and let me know what you can do.

Sunday, February 7, 2010
Leg 1: Oklahoma City, OK to Roland, OK FILLED
8:00 - 10:50 am
Thanks, Dianna!

Leg 2: Roland, OK to Russellville, Arkansas NEEDED
11:00 am - 12:30 pm
92 miles, 1 hr 28 min

Leg 3: Russellville, AR to North Little Rock, AR NEEDED
12:45 - 2:00 pm
74 miles, 1 hr 12 min

Leg 4: North Little Rock, AR to Forrest City, AR Filled
2:15 - 3:35 pm
85 miles, 1 hr 20 min
Thanks, Amy!

Leg 5: Forrest City, AR to Jackson, TN NEEDED
3:45 - 6:00 pm
137 miles, 2 hr 15 min

Leg 6: Jackson, TN to Nashville, TN NEEDED
6:15 - 8:00 pm
106 miles, 1 hr 47 min

Nashville, TN to Russellville, KY FILLED
8:15 - 10:45 pm
65 miles, 1 hr 30 min
Thanks, Pat!

Nicole Zaffuto
[email protected]

Tri-State Collie Rescue
www.tristtatecollierescue.net

-- 
Nicole Zaffuto
Foster Mom and Treasurer, Collie Concern Rescue
www.collieconcern.org


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

well, that makes the 4th week.....
poor guy! I wish someone could help.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, another snowstorm in Kentucky. Just what you need.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

he may be at risk of being PTS.

I am so distraught


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish I could help but I am in NJ... no where near where you need help. Please let me know if you ever need help out this way.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I am apart of the Drive for Life community. Do you mind if I post this? Is there a new set date?


----------

